
You had me at, “Would you like a grande latte?” - jacquesm
http://successfulworkplace.com/2011/12/18/you-had-me-at-would-you-like-a-grande-latte-bigdata-personalization/
======
joezydeco
_"This story is likely to become something we all see happening at an
increasing pace as more enterprises move toward better tracking of customer
trends, improved availability of key data, and strategic use of mobile
devices."_

This guy hasn't set foot in a casino recently. Listen to an interview with the
CEO of Harrah's and what they're doing with customer tracking data. Casinos
have tracked players for ages, but the data mining is advancing here too:

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/11/15/142366953/the-
tues...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/11/15/142366953/the-tuesday-
podcast-from-harvard-economist-to-casino-ceo)

------
pavel_lishin
I wonder how he would have felt if the manager congratulated his wife on their
new baby.

